# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) شروحات :  صيانة الموبايل للمبتدئين - ازاى تغير الايسي بدون ما تضر الايسيهات اللى حواليه

## mohamed73

صيانة الموبايل للمبتدئين - ازاى تغير الايسي بدون ما تضر الايسيهات اللى حواليه وتعمل ايه لما تغير ايسي ويموت منك الموبايل       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

